
Show HN: Codeboard.io, a web-based IDE for the classroom - haches
https://codeboard.io
======
haches
One of the developers here. We'd be happy to get feedback and answer any
questions.

~~~
haches
In particular, we'd like to know from other teachers if they

* consider the idea (web-IDE, automatic grading etc.) useful

* use other tools (which ones?) as part of their teaching efforts

~~~
choochootrain
in the past i have used cloud9 and nitrous.io for teaching, and i had students
clone a template repo with exercises and lessons. this is awesome to me
because its a much more structured way to manage projects, especially for
students who haven't used git before.

one tool which i have built with my co-teachers in the past is a problem
generator that tracks which concepts the user has "mastered" based on the
number of problems they have solved for a given concept. we had a naive
problem generator that used templated problem specs with randomly generated
values: [https://github.com/pftp/pftp-
web/blob/master/practice/python...](https://github.com/pftp/pftp-
web/blob/master/practice/python/problems/average_list) have you considered
anything of the sort for students who want more practice?

~~~
haches
Thanks for the feedback.

I really like the simplicity of the problem templates. And you have a nice
collection there. May I ask how you displayed them to students, how students
submitted their solutions and how you ran their code?

So far, we haven't focused very much on providing content (i.e. exercises)
ourselves because Codeboard is mostly used to complement existing courses
where the teachers already have content and exercises in mind. Codeboard just
makes it much easier for them to handle submissions or e.g. integrate with an
existing Moodle or edX infrastructure.

Using reference implementations - rather than tests - and having a simple way
to provide hints (as you do in your templates) are features we're quite
interested in. We did a bit of work on the latter recently but that stuff
hasn't made it into Codeboard yet.

I'll forward your repo to some of my colleagues. Thanks again.

~~~
choochootrain
thanks! the problem templates are pretty simple but i think we can do better
now :) as you progress through the concepts, we introduce more challenging
problems.

we used [http://www.skulpt.org/](http://www.skulpt.org/) to run python in the
browser. i resurrected the site to get some screenshots:
[https://imgur.com/a/xbpat](https://imgur.com/a/xbpat)

i would love to chat some more about your ideas, you can email me at
hurshal.patel/berkeley/edu

